# Not sure if my ghost shrimp are ghost shrimp



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought 5 "huge" ghost shrimp from my LFS. I never seen any ghost shrimp this big. They are about 2" long each, with very long arms, legs, and big eyes that stick out of their heads. Anyone know if they are ghost shrimp, or what specie they are, someone said they might be amano shrimp, but don't they look completely different?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Need a specific description, especially coloration. If they're clear-like, they're most likely ghost shrimp.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

They are clear, so they are ghost shrimp, right?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Most likely, unless there's the slighteset hue of another color. I saw some "green" shrimp on aquabid, looked like ghosts with a dust of algae.

I don't know how big they get, they're a snack for my fish, when I can find them.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know how big they get either. My fish eat mine too. I have seen them at least 2 inches long, though, before they got eaten (so much for peacful community fish!). So there is a good chance they are ghost shrimp.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmmm... 2 of mine got eaten. One is in half, the other is still intact, but still its dead. What fish do you think did it?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Probably the gouramis. I have some in my tank too and I think they are the culprits.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I think thery are it. I am slowley adding more decor/hiding places to my tank. Today I put in my large piece of driftwood. I think with more hiding places the shrimp will stand a pretty good chance. The 2 "smaller" shrimp were killer, one is missing a leg, and is strugling to walk. I am pretty sure they can grow limbs back, like crabs and lobsters, right?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

once when i was at a petstore i saw these "ghost shrimp" that were HUGE probably like 4-5 inches and largely fat. they were pretty amazing, but i hope my shrimp dont get that big.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, that is the last of my ghosts. Well, the gouramis didn't do it, it was the ick medicine. I was using Ick Guard, turns out they are extremely fragile to ick medicine. How come nobody tells me these things. LOL, oh well, looks like I'm out 50 cents, gatta buy some more.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

2 inches could be a ghost shrimp. got a picture? there are a lot of clear crustaceans, and look just like them especially when juveniles.

maybe a "prawn" or something in the Macrobrachium family.

does it have a red nose?

red clawed shrimp look like ghosts but get a couple times bigger. not all red clawed shrimp have red claws btw.

chances are, if its a big "shrimp", it'll kill your fish. but then again there are a lot of filter feeding large shrimp.




Hamm35924 said:


> once when i was at a petstore i saw these "ghost shrimp" that were HUGE probably like 4-5 inches and largely fat. they were pretty amazing, but i hope my shrimp dont get that big.


theyre not ghost shrimp.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

cucci67 said:


> Well, that is the last of my ghosts. Well, the gouramis didn't do it, it was the ick medicine. I was using Ick Guard, turns out they are extremely fragile to ick medicine. How come nobody tells me these things. LOL, oh well, looks like I'm out 50 cents, gatta buy some more.


You should always research any inhabitant you plan on putting in your aquarium for many reasons.

Compatibality
Water specifications
Disease common to particular inhabitant


It may have only cost you 50 cents this time. Next time it could cost a lot more.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I did research them. I once had 3 ghost shrimp that lived for over 2 years. I usually use liveauaria for info, but they do not say anything about how ick medication is poison to them. I had to go to the LFS to find that out, how sad.


----------

